# Aria in Phantom of the Opera Miniseries, 1990



## TonyaJ

Hello all,

I am hoping there is a knowledgeable opera and television/film lover out there who remembers this miniseries based on Arthur Kopit and Murray Yeston's stage musical, Phantom. Charles Dance played the phantom and Teri Polo, Christine. I have the DVD but there is no credit given for this aria which Christine sings (in duo with the annoying and vulgar Carlotta) about 1:04 hours in. I wrote to the production company years ago and I don't remember receiving a definitive answer.

My understanding is that all of the vocal music is from operas; Faust, Norma and La Traviata. But this aria still eludes me and has haunted me for 32 years. If you know what I am talking about, let me know if you know. Thanks so much!


----------



## Fan of the Opera

Hello! Did you mean 'Par le rang et par l'opulence' from Donizetti's La Fille du Régiment?
If you want English sub, click this link.


https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxVjmfb0YlsGxobwIudGb5OJmVvDY7PSo


I added English subtitles and uploaded at my Youtube channel


----------

